# Want to Host or Attend a Great Cloth Diaper Change Event



## Peggy O'Mara (Nov 19, 2001)

I'm excited about the Great Cloth Diaper Change 2012. It's a great idea for cloth diaper advocacy and it will be fun to be part of setting a world record. In case you haven't heard about it, here are some resources:

Great Cloth Diaper Change

Participate in an event.

Host an event.

My blog about the GCDC.


----------

